# SC Golden Needs a Home - has allergies



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Hermes is a 1 year old, neutered golden retriever; he is purebred but not registered because I had no plans to show/breed him. I think I have his registration papers still if that's really important. He is well-mannered, playful, and obedient. He knows how to sit, stay, lay down, drop, and retrieve. He loves children and to chase a ball. 

He is healthy but thin (still growing). He does have food allergies so must stay on special food and occasionally take benadryl to keep his itching under control. He is up to date on all vaccines (yearly checkup was on Jan 2). He never gets table food except on his birthday (Oct 10) which he gets a plain cheeseburger. 

He comes with 2 leashes, his collar, a year of Frontline Plus, nearly a year of Sentinel (heartworm prevention), around a month's supply of his food, a bag of dental chews, and a crate that he sleeps in. He also has special shampoo that helps with his itching. All that I ask is a small fee towards his last vet bills (~$150). I think this is more than fair for a purebred, neutered golden retriever and a year's worth of medications. 

Email me if interested. I do love him and will only accept the best location for him. Please have children and a yard for him to play in. The only reason I am giving him up is that I cannot devote the time to him that he deserves. He needs kids to play with and a place that he can get tired in. He is good with other dogs too, if a little submissive. He is a good heart that needs a good place to be.


(Have e-mailed offering help and have asked for pictures)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aces*

Aces: Did you contact all the Golden Ret. Rescues in SC. You should.

http://www.absolutelygolden.com/rescue.htm


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I'll mention them, I'm thinking they really want money for this dog and won't consider rescue though which is really sad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aces*

Aces:

So this is not your dog?


I would think the only thing they should be concerned about is Hermes Welfare!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's how I came to end up with Sketch. The owner was all about the money. He cares about the dog, but he never would have let me just have him. Too bad- if I don't keep Sketch myself, I'll definitely be eating several hundred dollars, since he also came with no vet records.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

no...my dogs are for life nothing would/could ever make me get rid of moxie. My first golden won't he here until 2010


----------



## british (Jan 7, 2009)

How far away are you from N.C. border?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Ahhh.2-3 hours...but the person with the dog has not contacted me or a person interested in Sumter, SC. We can arrange transport.


----------



## rescueme (Jan 10, 2009)

*INTERESTED in your Dog*

Hi,
We were wondering if your dog is still available? My children and I are looking for a Golden as our new family member. I have 3 children at home that have always wanted a Golden. We are a homeschooling family who is home all day and has much love to give. My boys are eager to play ball with their new best friend. He would be loved and always with us. Is he good with other animals? Even cats? Is he agressive in any way? Even with his food or toys? Let us know soon as we need to find one soon.
Thank you,
Gina


----------



## rescueme (Jan 10, 2009)

*Your golden*

Hello again,
We would like to know if he has been neutered. Also, I forgot to mention that we have a nice fenced backyard for him to play in with the kids. He would never be lonely.
Gina


----------



## rescueme (Jan 10, 2009)

*YOUR GOLDEN-correction*

I am sorry. We did read about his being neutered and being good with other dogs. Sorry, it is late and we are tired. Please let us know if you still have him. We are interested.


----------

